# Illustrator PDF(X3?) speichern für Druck



## dobber812 (20. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe etwas Zeitdtruck und möchte einen Fleyer für die Drukerei als PDF aus dem Illustrator Cs4 erstellen.

Leider bin ich mit den Speicher-optionen noch nicht so vertraut und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Schriften sind bereits eingebettet bzw. in Pfade umgewandelt, Tranzparenzen gibt es keine.

Welches Format nimmt man da am Besten ohne viel falsch zumachen? 
Kann man das voreingestellte PDF/X3 so verwenden?

Besten Dank
Freundliche Grüße


----------



## ink (20. August 2009)

Moin
Frag den Drucker welches Format er vom PDF braucht.
Damit machst du nichts falsch.

mfg


----------

